# Die wohl beknackteste Fehlermeldung



## Mr.Mista (12. Mai 2002)

Ich hab in Windows XP die wohl am wenigsten aussagende Fehlermeldung aller Zeiten gefunden

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich die gekriegt hab... auf jeden Fall kommt se bei jedem Systemstart.

Kent se einer von euch? Wenn ja... WIE KRIEG ICH DIE WEG ??

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## Helmut Klein (12. Mai 2002)

also beknackt find ich das nich, aber das hört sich so an als ob du eine Verknüpfung auf eine Datei im Autostart hast, die nicht mehr existiert.

start | programme | autostart

start | ausführen | msconfig

so is das in 98SE keine Ahnung wie's in XP is


Socke


----------



## Mr.Mista (13. Mai 2002)

Hab ich mir zuerst auch gedacht... aber ich schmeiss immer alles aus dem Autostart raus was ich nich brauch. Des kanns also nich sein. Hat keiner von euch mal genau DIE Fehlermeldung gehabt und kann mir sagen wie ich die wegkrieg... die regt langsam auf...

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## goela (13. Mai 2002)

Schon mal in der Registry nachgeschaut?

Unter NT werden zusätzliche Programme unter:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Kenne XP-Registry leider (noch) nicht!


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Schon mal in der Registry nachgeschaut?
> 
> Unter NT werden zusätzliche Programme unter:
> ...



ja, genau die einträge die sich dort verstecken werden wie schon gesagt in der 'msconfig' angezeigt also Start | ausführen | msconfig | autostart

es könnte auch sein dass das nur ne "Verarschung" ist mit der Meldung, unter win98 kann man solche Meldungen ganz einfach erzeugen indem man in der registry unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

zwei Strings anlegt mit dem Name LocalMessageCaption (bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber glaube so wars  ) und der Wert, wer die Überschrift der Meldung, nun noch ein String mit dem Name LocalMessageText und der Wert davon ist dann der "Inhalt" der Meldung, bei dir zum Beispiel "ie angegebene Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden" oder wie auch immer. Durchsuch doch einfach mal die Registry nach diesem Text (die angegeben...) sollte dies nichts bringen empfehle ich dir RegCleaner damit lassen sich unnütze registry einträge ganz einfach (automatisch) entfernen  


Socke


----------



## Moartel (17. Mai 2002)

Auch wenn ich dir in Sachen WinXP nciht helfen kann muss ich sagen dass ich die Fehlermeldungen "Komponente nicht gefunden: System" und "Komponente nicht gefunden: Prozessor" um einiges besser finde 

Den Rekord für die längsten Meldungen hält aber afaik nicht Windows, sondern UT


----------



## nils11 (19. Mai 2002)

*wenn...*

wenn deine die dümmste sein soll, dann weiß ich nicht, was das sein soll. windows findet nicht genug platz, um etwas zu löschen:


----------



## Moartel (19. Mai 2002)

Hm, auf so was muss man erst mal kommen. 
Sag mir mal wie man sich als normal denkender Mensch so was ausdenken kann? Ist ja pervers.


----------

